# neue Grafikkarte 2 vs 3 Lüfter



## Hypertrax99 (6. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

aktuell hab ich eine *MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming x 6G* und wollte mir mal eine neuere gönnen. Momentan bin ich bei der *RTX 3070*, sofern die vor Cyberpunk überhaupt zu kaufen ist ^^

Das Problem ist aber mein Gehäuse. Bei der GTX 1060 ist es schon sehr knapp, da sind jetzt noch knappe 8mm Luft bis zu den Festplatten. Die Länge der Grafikkarte sollte also nicht über 28,5cm gehen (_sofern die Maßangaben vom Hersteller stimmen, hab nie nachgemessen_). Demnach bleibt nur eine mit 2 Lüftern oder ein neues Gehäuse.

Von der Kühlleistung bin ich von meiner jetzigen mit 2 Lüftern zufrieden, geht bei 100% Auslastung auf 69°C. Bringen 3 Lüfter einen großen Unterschied, was ein neues Gehäuse rechtfertigen würde? Ich weiß jetzt zwar noch keine genauen Maße, aber ich gehe mal von aus das die 3070 mit 2 Lüftern passen sollte.

Hardware siehe Profil...


Schöne Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2020)

Theoretisch kann eine Karte mit 3 Lüftern leichter und daher halt leiser gekühlt werden. Das trifft aber nur zu, wenn der Kühler in etwa vergleichbar ist UND der Hersteller auch die Lüfterkurve so einstellt. Es gibt Karten, die könnten superleise sein, wenn man 85 Grad erlaubt (was technisch gar kein Problem ist), aber der Hersteller will mit "maximal 70 Grad" werben und lässt die Lüfter daher schneller drehen. Da kann man den Lüfter dann wiederum auch selbst anpassen.

Das heißt, dass eine 3070 mit 2 Lüftern VERMUTLICH nicht ganz so leise ist wie eine Karte mit 3 Lüftern, die ja neben dem Zusatzlüfter auch noch ggf. einen größeren Kühler hat. Aber leise genug ist sie trotzdem. Kühl genug sowieso. Auf der anderen Seite: wenn du eh schon vermutlich mindestens 550 Euro ausgibst, könntest du auch mal wieder ein neues Gehäuse kaufen - heutzutage sind die schon für 40-60€ sehr gut durchdacht, leise und geräumig.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (9. Oktober 2020)

Es soll ja noch für diverse Modelle Speicherupgrades geben, wie hoch ist da in der Regel der Preisunterschied?
Von der RTX 3070 soll es ja später noch ne 16GB-Variante geben...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Es soll ja noch für diverse Modelle Speicherupgrades geben, wie hoch ist da in der Regel der Preisunterschied?


 Das kann man nicht genau sagen, da so was eher im Unterklasse-bereich üblich ist UND auch seit längerer Zeit nur bei AMD. Da sind es 
etwa 20€ bei der RX 5500 XT 4GB vs 8GB, also 20€ für 4GB mehr, sofern man die jeweils billigsten Modelle vergleicht.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (13. Oktober 2020)

Da es neue Modelle sind, welche vermutlich gut gefragt sind, fürchte da eher nen knappen 100er für die 8GB mehr. Na mal sehen, werde mal abwarten, wird man ja eh nicht so schnell bekommen


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Da es neue Modelle sind, welche vermutlich gut gefragt sind, fürchte da eher nen knappen 100er für die 8GB mehr. Na mal sehen, werde mal abwarten, wird man ja eh nicht so schnell bekommen



Bei der 3080 ist es ja auch das teurere GDDR6X-RAM, d.h. selbst wenn der Aufpreis sich nur an den Mehrkosten ausrichtet, sind es pro 4GB mehr als bei der 5500 XT.


----------

